# looking for a rally next week



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi im looking for some were to go next week monday to friday 25 to 29 july

more for a elderly friend and i will tag along

basically south of birmingham

please let me know if you know of any rallies going on then


barry


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Barry

You are just a few days early for the Shabbington steam Rally. 

Pity. Are your dates fixed?

Info on the rally page on here.


AB


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of C&CC meets and holiday sites to choose from for those dates (at least 6 THS in the south midlands), are you a member?
If you are a member then look on their website or in the magazine.

If not where are you a member? MCC probably have some rallies in progress, again check their website.


----------

